# How do you transfer your domain from big cartel back to godaddy?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there!
Well, I gave up on Big Cartel, it just wasnt for me the more you were there you notice little things with the company I didnt like... So I decided to move back to where I bought my domains - Godaddy

I bought a hosting package at Godaddy also.

So Im not really a internet guy, I forgot because I havent done it enough to remember...

How do you transfer your Domain (.com) from Big Cartel back to Godaddy? Step by step please 

- Is there anything else I might need to know when with Godaddy Hosting? Is there anything else I have to do after I transfer the domain? By the way does it cost anything to transfer your domain back to Godaddy?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

You need to log into the godaddy control panel and point your DNS names to your hosting company's server. If you purchased your domain name with Godaddy, then repoint the DNS to the Godaddy server. In some cases it could take up to 2 days, if you purchased both server and domain under the same company, it could work instantly.


----------



## iprintnstyle (Aug 28, 2011)

Call them they can help you. 


----------



## GDJames (Sep 18, 2011)

Duran,

Visit Community Help | Transferring Domain Names to Us for a step by step guide on how to transfer domains to Go Daddy. There are also helpful tips and advice to help make the transfer smooth. If the hosting is already setup, then you will want to make sure that the nameservers are correctly pointing to the hosting account before you purchase the transfer. If you are unsure about a specific step or have any other questions, please contact support (Community Library | Home). We are here 24/7 for your convienience.

James R
Social Media Specialist
GoDaddy.com


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

Their tech support is great. I usually call them because it's easier.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

I call godaddy all tha time to setup my domain with bigcartel to because it was not woring..they have top notch customer service and really not on hold no longer then 1 minute. So i nvr bother asking about godaddy issue so for future refrence give them a buzz it will be worth it


----------

